
How we built Bertha, a large format camera that will shoot 1.1×1.1 metre slides - emptybits
https://www.diyphotography.net/how-we-built-bertha-a-large-format-camera-that-will-shoot-1-1x1-1-metre-slides/
======
ggm
I've been inside a similar camera at Edinburgh's Nelson printworks which used
to print maps 1:1 from the hand drawings. (Back in the seventies) It was a
walk in room for the negative. Nelson printed jam labels when the map trade
was quiet. Smaller artwork!

------
throwawaysea
I don’t know much about the mechanics of such cameras, but wouldn’t they need
to get custom lenses and custom film of that size? I would imagine it is
prohibitively expensive to get one-off manufacturing done like that.

